# Toy poodle height and weight



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Here she was about 9 inches and 3.9 pounds.


----------



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

N2Mischief said:


> Here she was about 9 inches and 3.9 pounds.
> View attachment 495687


Thank you so much!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So Looking forward to your Luca coming home so we can see more photos. He is so adorable.

My Luca is 2 years old and is 28 cm tall and weighs 2.8 kg


----------



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

Minie said:


> So Looking forward to your Luca coming home so we can see more photos. He is so adorable.
> 
> My Luca is 2 years old and is 28 cm tall and weighs 2.8 kg
> View attachment 495703


Thank you!


----------

